# weather/temperature



## alternative (Sep 20, 2010)

What's the weather, temperature like in the autumn winter months in the alicante area?


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

unpredictable these days!
last year we had a lot of good weather right through into november then it turned bad
so far this sept its been pretty ok, few wet days (today was bad) but some hot sunny days too.
mixed bag im affraid! id expect temps this time of year in the 20's slowly chilling as we go through oct and into nov!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

alternative said:


> What's the weather, temperature like in the autumn winter months in the alicante area?


I just got back from the UK after a few days - it was cold & dry there but I got home here to torrential rain!!



warm though


you say the Alicante area - can you narrow it down a bit - that's potentially a huge area

do you mean the city or the province?

even going from one town to the next can make a difference - for example we frequently get very different weather than Denia which is just 10 mins away on the other side of the mountain!


put some town names into the search on this website Javea, Spain Forecast : Weather Underground

you can also see the weather history


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> I just got back from the UK after a few days - it was cold & dry there but I got home here to torrential rain!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Funny you should say that. We live in a village just outside benidorm, and we have friends in Denia. We frequently find that once we go through the tunnel its a totally different climate. Sunny one side, rainy the other!

Interesting stuff!


----------



## Cees (Sep 15, 2010)

if you come from a northern country like England or Holland like me, the weather in autumn is great. I think its the best season together with spring. Some rain now and then but nice temperature most of the time. Not too hot not too cold. I really love it.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Cees said:


> if you come from a northern country like England or Holland like me, the weather in autumn is great. I think its the best season together with spring. Some rain now and then but nice temperature most of the time. Not too hot not too cold. I really love it.


May & Sept - my fav's!

Today it is fresh after a downpour yesterday, but the sun is shining, the air is still, and I may even get half an hour in the sun later - it's a tough life but someone has to do it!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

steve_in_spain said:


> May & Sept - my fav's!
> 
> Today it is fresh after a downpour yesterday, but the sun is shining, the air is still, and I may even get half an hour in the sun later - it's a tough life but someone has to do it!


It's lovely here in Cadiz now too. Sun is out again after some showers, new grass will start growing soon in the meadows which will make the cows and goats happy. Daytime temperature down to mid 20s and you can leave the butter out of the fridge without it turning into a puddle. Might even need a blanket on the bed tonight!

Life is good and days like this remind me how lucky I am.


----------

